# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  How to create avatar for profile?

## chris_columbia

Just wondering how i can set myself up an avatar? Im not that tech savy

----------


## marcus300

Take a picture of yourself and go into your account and change the avatar and browse your computer and click on it and it will show this monster beh9ind Chris Columbia  :Smilie:

----------


## chris_columbia

How do I do that on mobile??

----------


## austinite

Go to profile, click on your image on the phone app and it will ask you to upload an image from your phone. 

Or you can use the full site on your phone, and go to http://forums.steroid.com/profile.php?do=editavatar

----------


## Tigershark

> Go to profile, click on your image on the phone app and it will ask you to upload an image from your phone. 
> 
> Or you can use the full site on your phone, and go to http://forums.steroid.com/profile.php?do=editavatar


This was extremely helpful

----------

